# How old is TOO old for an RV?



## SnowbirdInFlight

This subject was brought up in another thread and thought it should be pursued on it's own thread.

My travel trailer is a year 2000. Is this getting too 'old' to be welcome in some 'snooty' RV Parks? I might be able to understand if an RV were forty years old with chipping paint and falling apart, but geesh! Why would a place object to a 10 or even 15 year old rig if it has been taken care of and looks good? Why the snobbery in RV Parks! I say if when you are checking in and they ask what year your rig is, you should ask why they want to know. If they say there is an age limit to the rig, tell them they are giving RV'ing a bad name and you wouldn't stay there if they paid you! Then leave! After awhile, maybe they would get the hint! D@mn snobs!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

Usually the cutoff, if they have any rules, on age is 10 years or they sometimes reserve the right to inspect your RV before letting you in the Park.  My RV is 12 years old , but well preserved, so I get ready to fib a little if required.  Most of the Parks that have age rules advertise the rule in the TrialerLife Directive, so if you don't want to participate you can go elsewhere.  This only happens at Parks that are really uppity, but it does preclude having to put up with really old shabby seasonal wrecks or lowlife RV's that were recovered from the wrecking yard.  I have been to places that I wished they had rules on what the RV's looked like.  Really bad. :dead:


----------



## rabbit44

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

hi everyone. i'm new to rving. i am currently doing a complete inside out restoration of a 77 tioga.with a little custom work, it will be better than new. i've heard some of this stuff about being denied access to a campgrounds because of vehicle age. just for curiosity, i asked my family lawyer about it. i was told that in nearly every state, that would be illegal.maybe with a few lawsuits, these jerks will stop dointhat.


----------



## s.harrington

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

Actually in most states there are very little rules on RV parks when it comes to who they have to accept as customers as long as they don't discriminate by race, religion, sex, or national origin.  There are no rules about how much money you have or what type of car you drive.  Its mainly to keep out the riff-raff but some won't bend the rules that the owners have come up with.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?





> rabbit44 - 7/9/2007  9:35 PM  hi everyone. i'm new to rving. i am currently doing a complete inside out restoration of a 77 tioga.with a little custom work, it will be better than new. i've heard some of this stuff about being denied access to a campgrounds because of vehicle age. just for curiosity, i asked my family lawyer about it. i was told that in nearly every state, that would be illegal.maybe with a few lawsuits, these jerks will stop dointhat.



If the campground is a private campground on a person's private property, I don't see that it would be illegal to discriminate against certain RV's. But, I guess one would have to consult a lawyer to find out for sure. I mean I can understand if the rig looked like a junkyard reject and the people were drunk and disorderly. But, if the rig is clean and well-kept and the people are law-abiding and mannerly, then why judge them by their RV? I've seen campers in million dollar MH's that act worse than people in tents! You can't judge an RVer by the RV they have.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

I just traded in a 1983 Prowler that I would take anywhere.  It all depends on how the trailer was taken care of.


----------



## C Nash

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

Parking by older rvs has never bothered me but I don't look at the age of rvs I park by. Now if it is trashed up that's a different story. Back in 71 when we went to Disney World I was told some CG would not allow my old 49 ford converted bus in but never had a problem. Guess it was the sound of the installed Chevy 327 with duel smitties that turned them on.  Even stayed in Fort Wilderness at Disney and got to dance with Chip And Dale.  Took the show because I didn't have any idea what I was doing.  memories priceless


----------



## sp

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

Hey Rabbit44,

I'd like to see some pictures if you have any. It is fun checking out what folks rebuild or work on. I had 2 old dogs (76 Shasta and 76 Prowler that I fixed up and took to campgrounds in Maine, NH, Mass, and my home state of CT and never had a problem. In fact, I've had folks come up to me and say, "That is a 76 Shasta...No way!"  It's fun and a great ice breaker. I'd suggest to call ahead if you are concerned but I think they will be more impressed than anything else.


----------



## JanetG

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

I don't see how some parks can get away with allowing only RV'ers (not RV's) over the age of 55 to stay there.  Aren't those Senior parks another kind of discrimination??


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

Well, I don't think so anymore ...     :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

Senior Parks aren't discriminating anymore than nursing homes.  Some of us "old timers" need more help to RV than the young'uns and loud noisy kids can cause serious mental health problems, so it's our well being they are considering when they only allow 55+ RV'ers. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Poppa

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

Lets talk old. Nellie Belle is a 1978 and she still turns heads when we would pull in a park.


----------



## ARCHER

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

Well, just a couple comments.  Over 55 RV parks are fine with me.  Over 55 nursing homes (most people are a heck of a lot older than 55 in them) are fine with me, Over 55 apartment complexes are fine with me.
RVs older than 10 years are just fine with me (if they are in pretty good shape or better), and to discriminate on the basis of RV age is wrong.  I agree if there is a "trashy" RV that pulls in, I would probably turn it/them away (unless they are on their way home from buying it to fix it up/recondition it).
I know my old 89 Chieftain is in pretty good shape and I get a lot of comments saying that, but I wouldn't even try to go to an RV park that states less than 10 years old and it doesn't bother me in the least bit.  To each their own..


----------



## Kirk

Re: How old is TOO old for an RV?

Snowbird is absolutely right about the legality of age limits in RV parks. It is quite common in the "destination" parks and especially in those that cater to her family (the Snowbird crowd). In many cases the park has that rule but seldom asks unless the RV looks trashy. In other cases, they do enforce it quite strictly. There are also parks where they allow any RV for a night or two, but only 10 years or less if staying long term. I have no doubt that it is quite legal, just as you can run a business that only allows senior citizens, or teenagers or any other group. As long as the rule is the same for everyone and it doesn't discriminate based on race, religion, or the other things in the current civil rights laws, you are free to do so. It is no different than the many member only RV parks, or those that give a discount based upon some membership, such as Good Sam. As for us, we are rapidly approaching the ten years on our RV as it is a 98, but that really is of no concern to us since we don't care to stay where it is that stuffy. There are also parks for motorhomes only! Most of them also look the other way if some restored high end RV arrives. I saw a club of restored GMC motorhomes in one that had the ten year rule but nothing at all was said. I also parked in one that had the rule some years ago and next to us was a restored Prevost that looked new, but had no slides and the stainless steel of the lower panels made it clear that it was of early vintage.  It is true that senior RV parks are discrimination against the younger folks, but then so is senior housing and senior discounts. All of those are legal and I do take advantage of some of them. The fact is that such decisions are just a business decision. When I do spend an extended stay in an RV park, it is nearly always one that is 55+, even though I had kids. But just as there are parks like the Jellystone parks, which cater to families with children, what is so wrong with some parks catering to those who have raised theirs? They usually have activities that are based upon older people and they do so because there is a large market for such parks. If no RV owner was interested in a park that had no kids in it, there would soon not be any like that.


----------

